# mandrin



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

one for the future for me should make a good topper

a mandarin duck

picture from wildlife carvers site

carved by Dereck Foutian from Montana . some good wildlife carvers there


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That will male a really nice and unique topper.

Pretty colors.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice caving. i am impressed by many of the wildlife carvers detail work. I have a friend that did national commotions with his bird carvings. You would think they could just fly away they looked so alive.

Thanks for sharing cobalt.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The paint work is outstanding! A good carving can be easily turned into a crappy one with inferior paint work, My paint skills have much to be desired.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its case of experience and practise but i keep trying and hoping i improve but i learn a lot from American sites such as decoy and wildlife carving sites

It is important to get good materials such as paints and good brushes airbrush etc.so much is spoilt be cheap paints and brushes

and think the worse thing is using a gloss varnish on the subject matter it never looks good and it gives a very unnatural look

Puppet carvers never use gloss on the subject as it detracts from the look and gives a glare when he light catches it which detracts from the subject and the puppet performance

some people tend to specialise in different carvings Gloops tends to carve dogs does a pretty good job of it .I try waterfowl mainly although have carved other items but mainly its about having fun . Danger is of course fooling your self it looks good not many people are straight forward and brutal with the truth


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree cobalt. I have never liked a high gloss on any wood project .


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Re - not being brutal with the truth - you have never met my wife then


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi that will make a fantastic topper great carving with such beautiful colours.


----------

